# Vomiting and busted capilaries



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everyone.........About a year ago I threw up and when I was washing my mouth out I looked up in the bathroom mirror and got a surprise. All around my eyes and cheeks and mouth the capillaries were busted. So many that my skin actually looked complelty red in some areas. I thought it was a fluke thing but, it happens everytime! I got sick tonight and I look like a damn freak show! I don't even want to run errands tomorrow. Has this ever happened to any of you? I mentioned it to my Doctor and she just looked at me and said she never heard of it. It also is annoying because it takes a good week or so to disappear. If anybody can help or enlighten me I would deeply appreciate it. Thanks, Rebecca


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rebecca-
To be perfectly honest, your doctor isn't too bright. The burst blood vessels are due to all the pressure from vomiting. It's happened to me once before, only it was the blood vessels in my eyes! It didn't do any damage, but the whites of my eyes were blood red. Not a pretty sight! So I wore sunglasses in the middle of January. In your case, the only thing I can suggest is make- up. The burst blood vessels will heal just like a bruise, so it'll take some time until the color returns to normal. Just be aware that it may look yellow-ish in a bit.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2007)

That's what I said! I mean about the pressure thing. And she still gave me THE look! You know the stupid, what, crazy and it's your imagination face. Thanks for the reassurance SMA. Oh yeah, I am already turning yellow. I can't even begin to explain what I look like. I could frighten young children easily. Hhmmmmm....now that is a thought. I should scare the ones with that fat remarks! But I don't want to waste good food on moronic kids.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

You know what's funny? I worked at a pediatric office when I had my incident. It did scare little kids.  And I hate those looks doctors give you. They think "M.D." stands for medical diety. It drives me bananas.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2007)

They're called petechiae, and they're normal when you vomit or cough or do other forceful things like pushing out babies. Basically it's blood being forced into those iddy biddy capillary beds at high volume; they can't handle it and burst, causing mini breakage and release of blood cells into the skin (like bruising). 

Yeah, I know, it's embarrassing. I lived nearly my entire pregnancies with it because my morning sickness was so bad.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2007)

(SMA) Now I know how to get those brats! Hahahah it will just be a b*tch to get them to stay still while I go to the bathroom and puke! Or better yet I could puke on the parents for raising little meanies. Doctors really can make you think you are losing it. I thought I was.

(Miss Vickie) I didn't even know it had a name. Thank you. I wonder if I have seen people with it before and just thought it was a birthmark? I tell you when I told my Doctor she had me believing it was just me. I am so glad I decided to start this thread. I don't feel like a freak anymore. But I still look like one. Guess I got myself a cheap Halloween costume


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 17, 2007)

I know those well too. Both my pregnancies, and just before I had my gall bladder removed and would get the forceful vomiting.

I hate them, but they do seem to fade pretty fast.


----------

